# Marilyn Manson in Rocky Horror Remake?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Monday, October 23, 2006
Get more *Rocky Horror (remake)* news

The scoops just keep on coming in today- although this next one I cannot confirm until I hear of some other people who happened to catch it on TV. B-D reader 'Time Warper' writes in to B-D, "_In a recent interview with E!, shock-rocker Marilyn Manson revealed that 20th Century Fox has approached him to star as the sweet transvestite, Dr. Frank-N-Furter, in an update of the cult classic The Rocky Horror Picture Show, tentatively titled *Rocky Horror*._" Rumors about a remake have been floating around for months... and who better than Manson to join the horror? We'll keep you posted and confirm as soon as we know, until then keep this under rumor.

Yep, if anyone can pull it off, it's Manson. Since I hated the first one it is highly doubtful I will like this one either.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The first time I watched Rocky Horror Picture Show my first thought was "What the hell is this?". Didn't like it at all. Watched it a while back from beginning to end and liked it. Even though Manson would make a great Frank-N-Furter, I really don't want this to be a remake. I wondering what the Rocky Horror cult followers (they're still out there) think of this cult classic being remade.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

He's currently filming _Phantasmagoria: The Visions of Lewis Carroll_, which he's directing, playing the title role in, partially writing, producing, and composing music for. He may be busy for a while.

I could definitely see Manson as the good Dr., and doing a decent job, as long as he makes it his own, and doesn't attempt to do an imitation of Tim Curry, but there's nothing on IMBD.com about a remake in the works.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

incubus0 said:


> He's currently filming _Phantasmagoria: The Visions of Lewis Carroll_, which he's directing, playing the title role in, partially writing, producing, and composing music for. He may be busy for a while.


I think I may have posted a thread like this already here, but nevermind. Manson is also perfect for this as well. If I am not mistaken it's going to be a web exclusive available on his site. Brian Warner decided on the movie route after he declared there's nothing going on with music in general right now. He's totally right. It was only a matter of time anyway, as he has always been about visual media in the first place. I think music was merely secondary...or at least that's what Geordie White says.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The original Rocky Horror is awesome! I am a huge fan. They took a crappy movie, gave it the ULTIMATE gimmick and kept it running in theatres for nearly 30 years. It still makes money in its original form. 

The only place for this to go is down. I see this as a TOTAL FLOP. The original movie sucks, but is awesome at the same time. The remake can only suck. 

Why they would do this is beyond me.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I enjoyed the original, it was weird but I liked it alot!


----------

